# E46 armrest: up or down?



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

With a manual transmission the center armrest stops me from using a natural action to shift. I need to keep my elbow elevated to avoid hitting the armrest, especially on shifts from 1st to 2nd and from 3rd to 4th.

I'm trying to learn to shift this way so that I can keep the armrest down, since I appreciate it on the highway. It's not coming easy to me, though, and I wonder how many here have altered their shifting style to keep the armrest down.


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

can't stand shifting/driving with the armrest up


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The armrest has not interfered with shifting for me.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I've had no problems driving/shifting with the armrest down.

I also do not like driving with it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

I've heard other people complain ablout the armrest but it never bothered me in my E46 (which was a manual).

Just a guess, but perhaps this annoyance correlates to the driver's size.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Crap, I think I clicked the wrong button...

I drive with it down. With the UUC SSK in the fully up (stock) position, the armrest is at the perfect height for me to flick the shifter into the gates. I've had it up in the past for various reasons and its very uncomfortable.

I noted this (with the stock shifter) before I ordered the car so I special-ordered the armrest specifically (not standard w/o PP).


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> Just a guess, but perhaps this annoyance correlates to the driver's size. *


I'm 10" - what does that have to do with anything? :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *Just a guess, but perhaps this annoyance correlates to the driver's size. *


And/or seat adjustments.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *And/or seat adjustments. *


I'm about 5'8" and the manual seat is one click from all the way down.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I'm about 5'8" and the manual seat is one click from all the way down. *


I'm 6'0" and the power seat is near the middle of its height range. FWIW, with my right arm/hand in "shifting alignment," it's about 415mm from the palm side of my fingers to my elbow (unscientifically measured).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I had to totally change the way I shifted when I had my '95 Probe GT. That thing had an even higher center armrest. I had to bring my elbow straight in so that it would hit my ribs on shifts from 1st to 2nd and 3rd to 4th. With the E46, I can't even do that because my elbow hits the sport seat's side bolster.



> *Just a guess, but perhaps this annoyance correlates to the driver's size.*


I'm 6', and have long arms (wear a 34/35 shirt). :dunno:

I guess I'm going to keep working at it with it down. It annoys me most when I'm trying to shift quickly. When just cruising, it's not much of a problem.


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

I'm 6'4" ~225 lbs and drive with it down. I genverally keep my arm up and move the lever gently so my arm doesn't touch the rest whjen shifting. 

Yesterday, for the first time actually, I drove with it up because my passenger and I had a beverage so I needed to get at both cupholders. Didn't like it.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *FWIW, with my right arm/hand in "shifting alignment," it's about 415mm from the palm side of my fingers to my elbow (unscientifically measured). *


450 here :dunno:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

6', seat is all the way down and I never noticed a problem. I hate it up. Don't know why.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *I'm 6'0" and the power seat is near the middle of its height range. FWIW, with my right arm/hand in "shifting alignment," it's about 415mm from the palm side of my fingers to my elbow (unscientifically measured). *


I discovered that I sit a lot higher in the power seat. It feels really odd.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_
> *And/or seat adjustments.*


The seat adjustment might also be something that's hurting me. I usually sit with the seat adjusted pretty far down out of habit, since my head normally brushes the headliner (...short legs).

However, without a sunroof this time around, I might be able to adjust the seat up a little higher which would put my elbow a little bit farther above the armest when shifting. I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

6' 1" - no problems with the armrest down. never even thought about it!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *450 here :dunno: *


I feel stupid. That measurement would make a difference when shfting with the armrest up becuase the shifter and armrest are at fixed points. With the armrest down, shoulder to elbow distance would matter more, but you also have to factor in seat height, ass to shoulder distance (taking posture into account), etc.

Hmm...


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

I keep my UP 80% ....................... :lmao:


=== 3C ===


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

When I first got the car (this is the first manual I've owned) having the armrest down got in my way esp. in around town driving. A few months ago I put it down durring a stretch of highway driving and I got comfortable that way and it's been down eversince.


----------

